# International Relation Student about Expat Research



## willtran

I am an International Relations student who is doing a research regarding life of expats in Vietnam. 
I am in need of data to complete my research so I would appreciate it if you could give me 5 minutes and do this survey.

My research topic is related to life of expats in Vietnam. 
My targeted survey respondents are expats who live(d) and work(ed) in Vietnam.
This is the link of my research: https://willtran.typeform.com/to/DwDAP9
Thank you so much. Have a nice day. ^_^


----------

